# Weird clicking sound



## LaineyCruze (Jul 21, 2021)

Help! My Cruze has been making a loud snapping noise when shifting (auto or manual) from 4th to 5th gear. It only does it when going up hills. Notice it when driving along at 50-60km/h and then need to pass or speed up - the car lags a bit then makes a loud snapping noise (like the sound of a metal deck chair being snapped open) and then the car takes off. Does not sound like it is coming from the engine. Been to the dealer 3 times and they can't recreate it so can't fix. Say it is excess fuel popping over the pistons. (not stupid - it isn't that) Anyone have thoughts ? It's a 2018 and should not have issues yet.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LaineyCruze said:


> Help! My Cruze has been making a loud snapping noise when shifting (auto or manual) from 4th to 5th gear. It only does it when going up hills. Notice it when driving along at 50-60km/h and then need to pass or speed up - the car lags a bit then makes a loud snapping noise (like the sound of a metal deck chair being snapped open) and then the car takes off. Does not sound like it is coming from the engine. Been to the dealer 3 times and they can't recreate it so can't fix. Say it is excess fuel popping over the pistons. (not stupid - it isn't that) Anyone have thoughts ? It's a 2018 and should not have issues yet.


Welcome aboard!

Ask the tech to let you go with to point out when it occurs and what they need to do to make it happen.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

